# Leopard Gecko eggs gave dents in them =[



## RaveDave92 (Oct 22, 2011)

My Leo laid 2 eggs the day before yesterday and they were plump. Now they have dents in them like someone has poked them. What's wrong?  I have them incubating at 30C and the humidity of the air inside the egg container (which is inside the incubator) is at 88%.


----------



## Smile_Reptile (Mar 7, 2011)

There a few reasons why they can dent: too dry, too moist (so going mouldy and starting to die off) or going to hatch soon (which can be ruled out in this case). Your humidity appears correct but sometimes the part of the egg exposed to air can dry out too much and start collapsing in, putting a bit of sphagnum moss over the top can help rehydrate them again.
As for the other cause, look for any greenish tinges over the surface of the egg which indicates mould, if this is the case the egg is likely to be too far gone or completely dead. So hopefully it's just that it's a little dry on top. Hope that helps


----------



## RaveDave92 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks =] I'll put some sphagnum moss over the top and see if that helps. Should they plump back up and be firm or do I have the wrong impression of what a gecko egg should look like? (This is my first clutch) =]


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO it is most likely that they are not fertile. Are they quite floppy or are they firm (like a stale marshmallow)? In a couple of days you can candle them to find out if they are or not. Continue incubating them but if they go completely flat then sorry, but they are duds. It is very unusual for Leo eggs to be laid at this time of year.


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine have done the same theta re definilty fertile u can see the Ickle tails


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

ok i use this method last year 100% hatch rate Albey's How To Incubate Leopard Gecko Eggs

lolly how long have your been in, what type of incubator are you both using i tend to go with the low 80 to mid for female or mixed the high end give you a chance of a hot female so tend to stay away from that myself 


Paul 


Paul


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck (Feb 4, 2013)

its low 80 ive added some moss to help with the humidity and it seems to have helped actually they have been in there for 4 - 5 days 

are you the one near to me paul ?


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

i am in Haverhill yourself ? , take a look at the method i post above it works well for me 

Paul


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck (Feb 4, 2013)

Cambridge  ish st Ives I think ur on my fb


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

yes i am we spoke a bit ago


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry bad memory  That links good thank u x


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

no problem your welcome


----------

